# Cordata var Growboskii



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Any one have experience in keeping this crypt? Apparently the place of origin is destroyed by development. I am getting it from a collectors's own collection. wanna find out more from you guys.

Thanks


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Yoong,

C.cordata var. grabowskii is a peat swamp crypts. So you have to prepare an environment in low pH (4.5~5). I mix peat and ADA Amazonia as substrate.
You can see the link bellow for more detail.

http://blog.yam.com/kevin120477/article/14481735


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Yoong,

I assume that you're referring to the type locality of C. grandis (regarded as a synonym of C. cordata var. grabowskii) in the Matang area?

In my experience, this Sarawak strain as well as strains from southern Borneo do well in pretty acid blackwater (I usually head for a pH of less than 4.5 just to be on the safe side). Submersed plants look nicer IMHO but I've been keeping them both ways under similar conditions as shown here:
Emersed culture
Submersed culture


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Kevin, Kai,
Thanks for the information. Have just received the plants. Relatively small plants as compare to Kevina and much more expensive. Am keeping them in substrate of the following combination. Lets hope they will thrive.

Peat moss: 30%
JBL ferropol substrate 5%
ADA powersand: 5%
ADA Amazona 30%
ADA Malayan 30%

Yoong


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yoong said:


> Kevin, Kai,
> Thanks for the information. Have just received the plants. Relatively small plants as compare to Kevina and much more expensive. Am keeping them in substrate of the following combination. Lets hope they will thrive.
> 
> Peat moss: 30%
> ...


Hi Yoong, may I know the name of the collector? Is it Nasir?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Charlie Drew has grown these plants since the 1953 Shirley's aquatic inmportation non-stop using only fine beach sand with a bit of manure under it. The tank in these photos is 27 iches tall.

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/g/GRA/


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Charlie Drew has grown these plants since the 1953 Shirley's aquatic inmportation non-stop using only fine beach sand with a bit of manure under it. The tank in these photos is 27 iches tall.
> 
> http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/g/GRA/


Looks nice growing submerge. love the red bottom of the leafs. Will try to propagate them emerse first since they are so precious. Will try them submerge later.

Thanks for sharing.

Yoong


----------

